# 1968 4400 Wiring diagram



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi All, I'm looking for a wiring diagram for a 1968 ford 4400. I've searched the net without luck. I have a Ford Repair manual but there is nothing in the index or in the pages about electrical schematics. Does anyone know where to find one. 

Thank you

Hector


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Gemini1,

See attached wiring diagrams for Ford 1000 series tractors. If your tractor was made in Basildon (B) England or Antwerp (A) Belgium use the AB diagram. If it was made in the USA (C), use the C diagram.


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

*1968 ford 4400 wiring diagram*

Hello Harry16

Thank you for the diagrams. The tractor hasn't run for a few years and this will really help with fixing the electrical, which really needs help. I also received drawings on the power assisted steering from BigT which i'm using now that i'm into that too.

Thanks again for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------

